
Welcome to Armageddon, USA: A Tour of America’s Most Toxic Town - georgecmu
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/08/ff_madmaxtown/all/1
======
jerhinesmith
After reading through this article, I immediately went to google maps to see
if they had any street-level views of the town. Thankfully, they do. From
them, and the satellite views, you can see both the chat (I'm guessing that's
what those large-ish white mounds are -- I could be wrong) mentioned in the
article and "explore" the mostly abandoned town.

[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=picher,+ok&hl=en&sll=3...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=picher,+ok&hl=en&sll=37.836207,-122.242298&sspn=0.241048,0.445976&vpsrc=0&hnear=Picher,+Ottawa,+Oklahoma&t=h&z=15)

~~~
astangl
Impressive. In Missouri, St. Joe Lead Co. donated land containing its
mountains of tailings for a state park. St. Joe's State Park, popular for off-
roading, with people riding their ATVs, minibikes, etc. through the tailings
from the lead mines, also happens to be part of a Superfund site, but that
doesn't dissuade people.

[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=%22St.+Joe+state+park%22&h...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=%22St.+Joe+state+park%22&hl=en&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=59.206892,89.384766&vpsrc=0&hq=%22St.+Joe+state+park%22&t=h&z=13)

[http://www.epa.gov/compliance/resources/cases/cleanup/cercla...](http://www.epa.gov/compliance/resources/cases/cleanup/cercla/asarco/community.html#bigriver)

------
axefrog
According to one of the residents in the video, all you need to do to purify
meat is to freeze it and then cook it. Doing so will make all the pollutants
magically disappear! Who knew?

~~~
Karellen
Nah, it's simpler than that.

"Both say they figure that cooking or freezing will eliminate any toxins."

You only need to do one _or_ the other. Freeze then cook? That's like belt and
braces - pointlessly over-cautious!

------
pilom
Most toxic town? How about Centralia Pennsylvania where the coal seam under
the town has been constantly burning since 1962 sending smoke and ash into the
air?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centralia,_Pennsylvania>

~~~
ars
Heavy metals are a lot more toxic than smoke and ash.

------
tectonic
"The apocalypse is already here; it’s just unevenly distributed."

~~~
signa11
seems like a ripoff of neuromancer "the future is already here, it's just
unevenly distributed"

~~~
gwern
/whoosh

